# The Bad Lamanchas Club!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 28, 2013)

Squirt being her typical lamancha self! This is actually the first time I've seen her up there. I'm sure its just the first time she was brave enough to do it in front of me though. 

Yes, She did manage to wrap her feet up in the baling twine! 






 Knuckle head with a mouth full!





Typical Squirt 'pose'...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do we love our naughty Lamanchas so much? I mean really they are naughty... why do we Lamancha people find this so amusing???



You know I love     knucklehead!  Just something about him!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 28, 2013)

Knuckle head is soooo mellow and sweet!!!    He's the only saanen I know but I think they're all supposed to be like *giant* marshmellows!! Definately describes him well. He's HUGE!! He turns a year old on febuary 7th. And Squirt will be a year old on Feb. 19th.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 29, 2013)

She managed to spread all the hay out and claim this as her bed.. She was in there this morning too! 






Scratching her head on the 2x4.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Millie hasn't stuck her head through the fencing since that little incident the other day with my GSD!  

Millie likes to go "up" on stuff too! Squirt and Millie together would be BIG trouble.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 29, 2013)

What a beautiful loft bed your little girl has!  How incredible thoughtful of you to fill it with food so she gets breakfast in bed everyday! Where is the flat screen and free cable??? Aren't they included ????   Excuse me!!! Room Service!!!!


----------



## emma520 (Feb 1, 2013)

How incredible thoughtful of you to fill it with food so she gets breakfast in bed everyday!


----------



## Mf628 (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know, if I was a goat that bed would be tempting too!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah, I see I should have my LaMancha join this exclusive club. Once I get photos from the State Fair this weekend downloaded I will add them. Yes, we had the only goat that had a panel on TOP of her pen at the fair. She kept jumping out and visiting all her neighbors. We lovingly called it "Trixie jail." She glared at me the whole rest of the show. I think I'm going to take my own wire from now on to put over her pen. I think it started when she was in heat since the whole first two days she didn't jump out at all. Of coarse, there weren't any boys there anyway... unless you count the bottle babies. Lol. Too bad for her.


----------



## Mf628 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> Ah, I see I should have my LaMancha join this exclusive club. Once I get photos from the State Fair this weekend downloaded I will add them. Yes, we had the only goat that had a panel on TOP of her pen at the fair. She kept jumping out and visiting all her neighbors. We lovingly called it "Trixie jail." She glared at me the whole rest of the show. I think I'm going to take my own wire from now on to put over her pen. I think it started when she was in heat since the whole first two days she didn't jump out at all. Of coarse, there weren't any boys there anyway... unless you count the bottle babies. Lol. Too bad for her.


Don't worry, that was my goat kid two years ago! She went pen hopping at the NYS Fair and the fair staff had to put her in a hog cage in the middle of the aisle! If I didn't know almost everyone in that barn it would have been pretty embarassing!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are a few pictures that I think show her attitude quite well.

In lockdown at the fair:
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/66634_328127640642057_517100452_n.jpg

Demonstrating the milk stand. Yes, she posed for the camera.
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/166708_331308996990588_321117104_n.jpg

Not what we had in mind...
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/523157_248804285241060_1759965515_n.jpg

She is a very sweet goat, just very bad at the same time. She is great in the show ring for my daughter.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 27, 2013)

Love the last pic.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 27, 2013)

Ahaha!!   Love the pics!!



> She is a very sweet goat, just very bad at the same time.


This describes squirt to a T!


Here's a recent pic of naughty!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, my, I looked out the window this morning and Trixie was ON TOP OF my daughter's play house eating oak leaves. It's at least 7' tall! We moved the chick hutch next to it yesterday, and so she jumped on there, then to the roof. Then, she was balancing on her two hind legs at the peak with her front leg on a wimpy branch to reach more leaves. : She's just impossible. And yes, I have a photo, I just have to get it off the camera.


----------

